# Is Lorian the owner of UK -M?



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

@Lorian ......question I have always wondered do you own this place?

Or is there someone higher?

I have gone back to threads right back at the beginning and you used to post quite a lot, tell us a story please!

Also when was this site actually created as their are threads from 1980 however I cant see that being true haha!?????


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian is indeed the head honcho. He didn't start the site but aquired it 12 odd years ago from the site founder "great white".


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lorian is indeed the head honcho. He didn't start the site but aquired it 12 odd years ago from the site founder "great white".


Ah I saw him posting think below his name he had "sexy moderator" or something like that lol!

Is he an ex bodybuilder or something or just into it like most people on here? I haven't really seen much about him apart from he has the face of a tiger...........

EDIT: Thanks for the info!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Robhall2805 said:


> Ah I saw him posting think below his name he had "sexy moderator" or something like that lol!
> 
> Is he an ex bodybuilder or something or just into it like most people on here? I haven't really seen much about him apart from he has the face of a tiger...........
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the info!


Ex Me universe mate! Blokes an absolute fcukin monster!!!!

i wouldn't look sideways at him anyway and I ain't small :scared:


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ex Me universe mate! Blokes an absolute fcukin monster!!!!
> 
> i wouldn't look sideways at him anyway and I ain't small :scared:


I seriously don't know whether you are trolling me right now!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Katy's the real boss - Lorian just does as he's told,

:lol:


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Katy's the real boss - Lorian just does as he's told,
> 
> :lol:


Haha I take that is Hera I believe her name is on here?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, same person.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Robhall2805 said:


> I seriously don't know whether you are trolling me right now!


shhhhhh I'm trying to get a mod appointment


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> shhhhhh I'm trying to get a mod appointment


now that's a scary prospect!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> shhhhhh I'm trying to get a mod appointment


I back you Vern.............

:lol: Thats you fcuk'd for sure LOL


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> now that's a scary prospect!





Natty Steve'o said:


> I back you Vern.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah cheers fellas, now p!ss off


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Yeah cheers fellas, now p!ss off


Now is this the way you would expect a potential mod to react..... :nono: Fail...... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Now is this the way you would expect a potential mod to react.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But like you said, with you backing me............ :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> But like you said, with you backing me............ :whistling:


Sorry, I don't like seeing people getting on in life.....!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sorry, I don't like seeing people getting on in life.....!


And that's why I :wub: ya steve'o !


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> And that's why I :wub: ya steve'o !


The feeling is mutual Vern  . I think you'll make a good mod. srs If that's what you want.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Robhall2805 said:


> Ah I saw him posting think below his name he had "sexy moderator" or something like that lol!
> 
> Is he an ex bodybuilder or something or just into it like most people on here? I haven't really seen much about him apart from he has the face of a tiger...........
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the info!


That's his real face, his cousin Tony also does adverts for kellogs


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The feeling is mutual Vern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me? Lol I wouldn't know what to do pal!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

And with my posting style and General letching I dont think I'd be an appropriate choice lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Me? Lol I wouldn't know what to do pal!!


Just keep doing what your doing mate.....

I wouldn't be any good, I'd be :ban: Crazy...... Just cos I could......LOL nsrs :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> And with my posting style and General letching I dont think I'd be an appropriate choice lol


Leching at your level is an art form which should be savored. A quality any self respecting mod should have.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Leching at your level is an art form which should be savored. A quality any self respecting mod should have.


Why thank you for the recognition sir. I believe I learnt most of it from observing you


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Vote Verno!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Onwards Verno....to Victory & Vajazzal!!

:thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Vote Verno!





latblaster said:


> Onwards Verno....to Victory & Vajazzal!!
> 
> :thumb


Awwwww shucks :blush:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Robhall2805 said:


> @Lorian ......question I have always wondered do you own this place?
> 
> Or is there someone higher?
> 
> ...


Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.

When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.

Post graduation I worked as a junior web developer at a company where they decided that we should all start e-commerce shops to occupy any free time between client work. I started the original ProteinFactory.co.uk website selling sports supps. In 2003 I saw a spam post on MuscleTalk from a guy promoting his new forum - UK-Muscle. I joined UK-Muscle as the 34th member. I sent the then admin an email asking if he was interested in promoting ProteinFactory if I offered discounts to his members. He accepted and so a good friendship was born. Gradually I took on all the hosting/graphic work for UK-Muscle. I became a Mod and then co-Admin.

As is the lure of UK-M, I ventured into the dark side with a standard Dbol/Test E cycle in my early 20's. Girlfriend at the time gave an ultimatum, the gear won. I followed it up a year later with another Dbol/Sus cycle. I'm naturally a small build, 5' 7" and around 155lb. The AAS took me to a fairly lean 185lbs.

Another year or so down the line I left my employer to venture forward on my own 2 feet. I started my own web development/hosting company. I chose not to continue with ProteinFactory but my involvement with UK-Muscle remained.

I was fairly quiet as far as the main board was concerned.. I got heavily into the science of dating/seduction and attraction. I started a private sub-forum on UK-M called Alpha Male (it actually still exists but is invisible as none of the original people use it). It became so popular that I split it off into a separate website. It focused on excelling at all aspects of being male from business through to relationships. This lead to me start a new company with a member from UK-M - Alpha Interactions. We ran boot camps in London teaching guys how to be successful with women and life. If anyone saw any of the "& proud" series on Virgin1, we were the focus of the "Love Rat & Proud" episode.. although admittedly the title is very misleading.

Fast forward to April 2008 and I agreed a deal with the owner to take on full ownership of UK-Muscle.

As businesses began to take off, physique suffered.

I've never had the desire to be freaky massive but respect those who do choose to adopt that lifestyle in pursuit of their goals.

Now in late 2015 I'm pleased to finally be back on the forum on a day to day basis. I consider myself very lucky to be at the forefront of this community and to be supported by an excellent Moderating team.

My training now is sporadic.. although that is something I'm under pressure to change 

//** end story.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

thats some story ive spent the last 40yrs just laying fckin bricks lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> thats some story ive spent the last 40yrs just laying fckin bricks lol


That's got to hurt.....Ive seen the look on chickens faces......


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *That's got to hurt.....Ive seen the look on chickens faces......  *


brilliant :thumbup1:


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.
> 
> When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.
> 
> ...


That's some crazy story and a bloody great one!

I always wondered how this website started like and it sounds like you have come a bloody long way and were in all the right places at all the right times so to speak.

I have never heard of boot camps like the ones you did in London....I don't mean any offence but it seems a strange idea I understand people have confidence issues, this is one of the main reasons I started training as it makes me feel amazing and boosts my confidence like hell, however I take it for a lot of the people that attend these camps it delves a lot deeper than just confidence?

The Alpha Male sub forum is that only for gold members would be interesting to see what exactly it was about?

Fair play to you though it sounds like you have worked your balls off to get to where you are and it's awesome seeing you actually chipping into random threads and being part of the place that you have built up!!!

A little disappointed that you weren't Mr Universe though


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That's got to hurt.....Ive seen the look on chickens faces......


That's gotta be one of the single most funny things I've ever seen posted. I'm still crying now!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Robhall2805 said:


> A little disappointed that you weren't Mr Universe though


I'm sure he still looks like he was :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> A little disappointed that you weren't Mr Universe though


He is in my eyes.... :wub:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.
> 
> When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.
> 
> ...


what's this separate website?


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm sure he still looks like he was :whistling:





latblaster said:


> He is in my eyes.... :wub:


You guys make me crease!

If this isn't trying to fast track to mod status I don't know what is


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

@Lorian can i join male lo9und and animal please bud cheers, delete this post if its in the wrong section ta


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> My training now is sporadic.. although that is something *I'm under pressure to change*


I assume that's reference to me?! :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> I assume that's reference to me?!


Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

So can we have a picture fo the great man? To make some of us feel okay about ourselves after seeing some of the beasts you have as moderators?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> You guys make me crease!
> 
> If this isn't trying to fast track to mod status I don't know what is


Nah mate, he just wants sex. Same me really. :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.
> 
> When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.
> 
> ...


Well if that isn't one of the most interesting stories to ever grace UKM.. interesting stuff!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.
> 
> When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.
> 
> ...


Wow I wasn't expecting that, don't think I've ever seen you post anything personal before, let alone a biography.

185lbs is a good weight to be at 5'7", in theory I know a guy who hypothetically does the best prices around for WC etc and next day delivery, for when you contemplate running a future cycle. Allegedly!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I heard that the Illuminati run this and Lorian works for them. There are some dark forces running this place for the benefit of new world order


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Perhaps it's worth considering reactivating the Alpha Male sub-forum?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> Perhaps it's worth considering reactivating the Alpha Male sub-forum?


x2 yes yes oh effing yes!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting that, don't think I've ever seen you post anything personal before, let alone a biography.
> 
> 185lbs is a good weight to be at 5'7", in theory I know a guy who hypothetically does the best prices around for WC etc and next day delivery, for when you contemplate running a future cycle. Allegedly!


Are you trying to muscle in on my mod application? :sneaky2:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hera said:


> Perhaps it's worth considering reactivating the Alpha Male sub-forum?


I think we need it, especially with the influx of metrosexual 19yr old lads we seem to have signing up!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.
> 
> When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.
> 
> ...


Mystery dat you?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> I think we need it, especially with the influx of metrosexual 19yr old lads we seem to have signing up!


Nothing wrong with metrosexual! A lot of women like that!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Nothing wrong with metrosexual! A lot of *women *like that!


Exactly, Nothing wrong with women shopping and preening themselves. But blokes need to be blokes. I'm not saying don't look after your appearance just do it like a bloke...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Exactly, Nothing wrong with women shopping and preening themselves. But blokes need to be blokes. I'm not saying don't look after your appearance just do it like a bloke...


Amen!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Exactly, Nothing wrong with women shopping and preening themselves. But blokes need to be blokes. I'm not saying don't look after your appearance just do it like a bloke...


I guess that not 'doing it like a bloke' is when it goes a bit far? At what point is it too far though? Fake tan etc...?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I guess that not 'doing it like a bloke' is when it goes a bit far? At what point is it too far though? Fake tan etc...?


Yeah...... fake tan, moisturisers, hair dye, just poncing about in general lol.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Yeah...... fake tan, moisturisers, hair dye, just poncing about in general lol.


i take it getting my eye brows waxed and a pedicure every month is to far then?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> i take it getting my eye brows waxed and a pedicure every month is to far then?


It is for me mate, but what ever floats your boat  . Do you have your nails painted red?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> It is for me mate, but what ever floats your boat  . Do you have your nails painted red?


Nope i tend to go for pink as it make me look pretty


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Nope i tend to go for pink as it make me look pretty


I'm in......


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Yeah...... fake tan, moisturisers, hair dye, just poncing about in general lol.


Ha ha. In my experience, a lot of men now use facial moisturiser and trim their nose, ear and eyebrow hair. And a good bit of trimming down below too! Tbh, I prefer that to someone with dry patchy skin with lots of wayward hairs! :lol: BUT, I really dislike fake tan on men and am really put off by foundation/concealer! But then I don't like that on both men and women.

Clean, tidy and natural is best IMO...for both sexes.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Typing about myself always seems narcissistic, but seeing as you asked... here's your story.
> 
> When I was 18 and in my first year of Uni I saw an ad in the back of a muscle mag for a fat loss supp. I was heavily into my early AM cardio and wanted something to give me that extra edge.. I got down to 7% bf and that kicked off my interest in supplements. I ordered Bill Phillips' Sports Supplement Review and read it cover to cover. So began a 4 year journey experimenting with weight training and pretty much everything that the supp world had to offer, much to the detriment of my Uni overdraft.
> 
> ...


How did you meet Katy and where and when?

Also where does she normally hang out, just out of sheer curiosity


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Ha ha. In my experience, a lot of men now use facial moisturiser and trim their nose, ear and eyebrow hair. And a good bit of trimming down below too! Tbh, I prefer that to someone with dry patchy skin with lots of wayward hairs! :lol: BUT, I really dislike fake tan on men and am really put off by foundation/concealer! But then I don't like that on both men and women.
> 
> *Clean, tidy and natural is best IMO...for both sexes.*


Totally agree, there's nothing wrong with looking after your self but lets not go berserk here. There's well groomed and OTT To a point where it just gets weird where men are concerned


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> How did you meet Katy and where and when?
> 
> Also where does she normally hang out, just out of sheer curiosity


Ha ha. I must admit...I was a little concerned that at no point did I feature in his bio!! I've consoled myself with the explanation that he was trying to stay on the topic of business...for which I evidently hold no relevance!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Ha ha. I must admit...I was a little concerned that at no point did I feature in his bio!! I've consoled myself with the explanation that he was trying to stay on the topic of business...for which I evidently hold no relevance!


Can you fill in the void for us ?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> Ha ha. I must admit...I was a little concerned that at no point did I feature in his bio!! I've consoled myself with the explanation that he was trying to stay on the topic of business...for which I evidently hold no relevance!


I'm sure he was just too busy considering my mod appointment :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Can you fill in the void for us ?


By telling you where I hang out and when? :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> By telling you where I hang out and when? :lol:


I'd just like to point out that I find the direction of this conversation wholly inappropriate!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sams said:


> How did you meet Katy and where and when?


August 2008, just after I took over UKM.

I had an inactive/free profile on a dating website. I received a message from her and tbh she looked too good - so much so that I thought it was a stooge account (the kind of thing dodgy sites do to lure men into paying for a membership). Anyway, I took a chance, paid my cash and we ended up meeting a week later. 72 hours after that I moved in and never left. Best £15 I ever spent.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> By telling you where I hang out and when? :lol:


Yes please, times location etc, maybe share your calendar with me.

Also can you include the times Lorian is at work.

Just out of curiosity obviously


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> I'd just like to point out that I find the direction of this conversation wholly inappropriate!


he says with google maps on stand by :lol:

I also agree Verno would make a good mod..


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lorian said:


> August 2008, just after I took over UKM.I had an inactive/free profile on a dating website. I received a message from her and tbh she looked too good, so much so that I thought it was a stooge account. The kind of thing dodgy sites do to lure men into paying for a membership. Anyway, I took a chance, paid my cash and we ended up meeting a week later. 72 hours later I moved in and never left. Best £15 I ever spent.
> 
> Regarding where she hangs out, do you mean on the forum or geographically?


I would say she is worth £15, looks like you had a some decent luck Mr Lorian.

Any chance of making me a Mod as I have been on this forum for many years.

Also yes, locations, times etc would help


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sams said:


> Yes please, times location etc, maybe share your calendar with me.
> 
> Also can you include the times Lorian is at work.
> 
> Just out of curiosity obviously


Lol glad to see your back mate :wink:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> August 2008, just after I took over UKM.
> 
> I had an inactive/free profile on a dating website. I received a message from her and tbh she looked too good - so much so that I thought it was a stooge account (the kind of thing dodgy sites do to lure men into paying for a membership). Anyway, I took a chance, paid my cash and we ended up meeting a week later. 72 hours after that I moved in and never left. Best £15 I ever spent.
> 
> Regarding where she hangs out, do you mean on the forum or geographically?


Awww, I feel validated now :lol: Thank you


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Awww, I feel validated now :lol: Thank you


Thats ok


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sams said:


> Any chance of making me a Mod as I have been on this forum for many years.


Well I was glad, now I'm not! Barsteward!!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Trevor McDonald said:


> what's this separate website?


It was another forum under the name of Alpha Male.

I still have a backup of the old database and could potentially resurrect it if there was enough interest. Either on it's own as a standalone or subsection of UKM. It was essentially a forum for all aspects of self-improvement, the science of attraction and desire, emotional intelligence, social dynamics etc.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Robhall2805 said:


> That's some crazy story and a bloody great one!
> 
> I always wondered how this website started like and it sounds like you have come a bloody long way and were in all the right places at all the right times so to speak.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

The boot camp thing was quite big at the time, people can make massive changes when pulled outside of their comfort zone, it's like their entire limiting belief system comes crumbling down.

The Alpha Male sub forum isn't currently online anywhere (see previous post ^)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sams said:


> I would say she is worth £15, looks like you had a some decent luck Mr Lorian.


I honestly don't think luck came into it.
I decided what kind of girl I wanted in my life, I then spent 6 years pro-actively meeting people week in week out and refusing to settle.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

White Lines said:


> @Lorian can i join male lo9und and animal please bud cheers, delete this post if its in the wrong section ta


Yes, as soon as you are a Silver member, you're 70 posts away...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sams said:


> Yes please, times location etc, maybe share your calendar with me.
> 
> Also can you include the times Lorian is at work.
> 
> Just out of curiosity obviously


You're out of luck there mate, we work in adjacent offices


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> I honestly don't think luck came into it.I decided what kind of girl I wanted in my life, I then spent 6 years pro-actively meeting people week in week out and refusing to settle.


'Luck' is when opportunity meets preparation  When the opportunity arose you were prepared to make sure you met me before I met the other guy I was talking to! :lol:


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool thanks Lorian.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Lorian said:


> It was another forum under the name of Alpha Male.
> 
> I still have a backup of the old database and could potentially resurrect it if there was enough interest. Either on it's own as a standalone or subsection of UKM. It was essentially a forum for all aspects of self-improvement, the science of attraction and desire, emotional intelligence, social dynamics etc.


would be very interested in a self improvement forum. Would expand outside of the physical development that most come on this site to gather information for.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

> 'Luck' is when opportunity meets preparation  When the opportunity arose you were prepared to make sure you met me before I met the other guy I was talking to! :lol:


i was the other guy.

i let lorian have you because im a gentlemen and knew one day he'll return the good deed by making me a mod, not all these n00bs with theyre slightly gay-sexual-perv comments


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

b0t13 said:


> i was the other guy.
> 
> i let lorian have you because im a gentlemen and knew one day he'll return the good deed by making me a mod, not all these n00bs with theyre slightly gay-sexual-perv comments


Hmmm.... Be a Mod on UKM or tuck balls deep into Hera..?

Yeah tough call that! :w00t:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Hmmm.... Be a Mod on UKM or tuck balls deep into Hera..?
> 
> Yeah tough call that! :w00t:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Hmmm.... Be a Mod on UKM or tuck balls deep into Hera..?
> 
> Yeah tough call that! :w00t:


Ooo, bit graphic! :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> i was the other guy.
> 
> i let lorian have you because im a gentlemen and knew one day he'll return the good deed by making me a mod, not all these n00bs with theyre slightly gay-sexual-perv comments


Oi! Who you calling a noob???

ill have you know I've been making slightly-gay-sexual-perv comments on this site for nearly 8 years now!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Verno said:


> Oi! Who you calling a noob???
> 
> ill have you know I've been making slightly-gay-sexual-perv comments on this site for nearly 8 years now!


have you always been called Verno or did you change usernames? or did you stay away for a while?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> have you always been called Verno or did you change usernames? or did you stay away for a while?


No the first couple of years my name was Ulfric but changed it as I didn't like it. Then was off and on for a couple of years particularly during the "great cull".

Why do you ask?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Verno said:


> No the first couple of years my name was Ulfric but changed it as I didn't like it. Then was off and on for a couple of years particularly during the "great cull".
> 
> Why do you ask?


I just wondered mate with your join date been time ago, I've only recently seen you being massively active. Although I've been on and off myself so maybe you was just 'on' when I was 'off' just wondered that's all pal


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> I just wondered mate with your join date been time ago, I've only recently seen you being massively active. Although I've been on and off myself so maybe you was just 'on' when I was 'off' just wondered that's all pal


Yeah it's only the past 2-3 years that I've been heavily active again. I think tbh that's sorta gone hand in hand with my training if you see what I mean?


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lorian said:


> It was another forum under the name of Alpha Male.
> 
> I still have a backup of the old database and could potentially resurrect it if there was enough interest. Either on it's own as a standalone or subsection of UKM. It was essentially a forum for all aspects of self-improvement, the science of attraction and desire, emotional intelligence, social dynamics etc.


@Lorian I probably with a lot of others on here think there should be a revival of this sub forum!!

How we going to make this happen


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Robhall2805 said:


> @Lorian I probably with a lot of others on here think there should be a revival of this sub forum!!
> 
> How we going to make this happen


can we also have one called Beta Male.?


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

superpube said:


> can we also have one called Beta Male.?


Is that for Superpubes like you


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Robhall2805 said:


> Is that for Superpubes like you


Mate I'm barely worthy of the super part of it



superpube said:


> Mate I'm barely worthy of the super part of it


I do have an awesome bush though


----------

